# Rocket Aeroheads Still In Business And We Are Looking For A Few Hunters To Join Our H



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

ROCKET AEROHEADS IS STILL IN BUSINESS AND IS HAVING A GREAT YEAR. OUR ULR WAS STOLEN FROM A PERSON OFF SHORE. OUR WEBSITE IS
WWW.ROCKETAEROHEAD.COM
800-762-0281
ERIC
I'M LOOKING FOR 20-40 SERIOUS BOWHUNTERS TO JOIN OUR HUNTING TEAM PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 800-762-0281 OR EMAIL
[email protected] THIS EMAIL HAS SPAM BLOCKER ON IT. OR FAX YOUR INFORMATION TO 651-653-6818.

THANKS ALOT AND GOOD LUCK HUNTING


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

You have e-mail.


----------



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

*tax lawyer*

me email is
[email protected]
there is spam blocker on this email. if you have trouble call me 800-762-0281 as this is the best way to reach me 
eric


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I hit the spam blocker. I did fill out the request - please check it because I sent a picture.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Nudity will get you nowhere...


----------



## ammobooger (Feb 9, 2004)

Rangeball said:


> *Nudity will get you nowhere...
> 
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket man*

hi guys ,michigan man here,
hopping to be on your team,and put my big whitetail illinois buddy on too.cornfed,jim in michigan


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Rockets*

Eric;

I have called you three times in the last week to inquire about your post, and each time I am told you are not there, will be there tomorrow, and to call back. Nobody ever asks to take a message, and when I ask if they could take one, they just keep telling me to call you back!! This can be very frustrating, as you may well know.

I would like to discuss this with you, could you please PM me with the best way to get in touch with you??

Thank you,

Rob Cadeau


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

eric
jim ,michigan man i have tried you a few times too,but no return replys,been a rocket man for years,email jim at [email protected].
i get home after 4 so i cant call you,jim


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Just to verify this thread, I did speak with Eric and he was really helpful.

Next thing you know, I got two packs of Stricknines, one pack of Steelheads, and a hat.

I am dying to see if I can push a Stricknine thru an animal with 80 ft/pd of KE!!!!


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

*Rocket still in business*

I talked to Eric as well last week and he is very comitted to Rocket and they are certainly not going out of business according to him. Rocket's website was stolen (yes it can happen) and that is why we could not get on it.


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Sidewinder-3*

I just recieved my Sidewinder-3 in. I will say they look to be a very well built head and study blades. Will shave out of the box.

Thanks
EB


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*What a joke!!!*

First of all, I am not one to bash people, or products, and do not want to start a problem here. However, if anybody was wondering why companies might run into problems, this could be used as a learning experience.

I have still not received any contact from this guy (Eric) regarding my previous reply to this post. I called again on Wednesday and tried to talk to him (actually got him), he said he was busy and to call back on Friday!! Not give me your number and I will call you back, or anything else!! So at this point, he is not shunning me, as he doesn't know who I am!! He never even asked my name. 

When asked what would be a good time on Friday (I work straight nighshift, so am not always up during the day), he said he would be there "all day" and to call anytime. Well, I just tried again when I got up, around 3:30 Central time (he says he works 9-4), and was told again that he is not there. Does anybody other than me work a full work week??!!

I thought that this was going to be a good opportunity for me, and them, to push their products up here in Ontario. I really like the products that they offer, and think that with my hunting experience and success with moose, deer, bear and turkeys up here would be a good showcase for them. But with "service" (and I use that term loosely) like that, I don't think that I want to be associated with these guys. They never got to the point of finding out anything about me.

Again, I don't normally do this, because you don't make any friends like this. But this type of response, or lack there of, by a company who is supposed to be reputable, is not acceptable and needs to be brought to people's attention.

Anyway, that has been my experience with this process, and just wanted people to know about it.

Rob


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi Rob

I think you might be a bit hasty in your judgement. This offer that Eric made was for free and only for about 40 people. I'm sure that paying customers come first. I do empathize with you about customer service and the feeling that your getting blown off. I called and talked to Erik during the daytime hours he mentioned to call. I talked him for about 10 to 15 minutes and he seemed really dedicated to his products and to his customers. I had a less than stellar opinion of Rocket in general due to some problems I had with Steelhead 100's however Eric was very nice and sent me some replacement 125's. I'm impressed with that and enough so to give these heads a honest tryout. There can be many circumstances that might detain Eric from your calls. I hope you reconsider and call him again.

DA


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Dark Arrow;

I appreciate your response to this. 

I feel that I have given it a "fair" shot thus far. I have called a total of 5 times, and have gotten nowhere. I didn't know this was a free offer, and have never expected anything for nothing in the past. 

The sponsors that I currently have do not offer me everything for free. Some things, yes, but not everything. Usually they just give me a great discount on stuff, and I appreciate it greatly.

I am sure you can understand how frustrating this is for me though. This seems to be the only place I can vent this though, as I can never get ahold of Eric!!!

Thanks again for listening,

Rob


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey No prob Rob

I vent here and there myself lol. Eric seems like a decent enough fellow, I'm sure when you do get a hold of him you'll think the same.

DA


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*never heard back?*

got a pm then an email.
faxed in info as requested.
then nothing

anyone know how long it takes to hear from them....


----------



## doekiller1 (Jun 20, 2003)

*response time*

I talked to Eric the day of the original post and got my aeroheads in the mail three days later

Mike


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*just got mine!*

How bout that hat!!!!
was just a bout to give up and there thay were.
i wasnt able to speak with eric so if hes out there thanks man.
i work while hes in and i cant call. so ive been emailing and faxing
so i wasnt sure if it was getting to him. aparently it did so anyone still waiting be patient. 

the hat alone is worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbabcock (Oct 29, 2003)

*Ecir... is the man...*

It's official I am a team rocketman.... 
I have been shooting the minie blasters for three years now with great sucess. I faxed eric my resume and the next thing I know I have a box of leathel weapons and a [email protected]** hat to boot. 
Thank you ROCKET... You have my support 100%....

Troy


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

*e- mail sent!*

Sent you an e-mail from the Mid-west


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Eric buddy I don't have a fax machine, I sent my resume via email and also via PM. Please check. Thank you.

Bryan Miller


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*ANYONE WANT TO SWAP?*

Thanks Eric for the stuff........like I said in my Email, been shooting these things exclusively since 97' . So much so that I can change blades like a NASCAR pit crew changes 4 tires.  


Anyway, I don't wish to sound ungreatful........I AM NOT. 
I was sent 2 styles of heads to try. "Slammerheads" and the new 75gr 1" cut "Ultimate Steel" (2 packs of each very cool!)

The Slammerheads are right up my alley, as I shoot high KE set-ups and prefer the med to larger cut mechs. (Sidewinders,Miniblasters etc)

However realistically I will probably never find myself in a position to use the Ultimate Steel heads. (12 heads total as there are 6 in a pack)

Any of you guys who got some "Staff" broadheads in the larger cutting diameter and can't use them because of set-up/ KE levels whatever interested in a swap for these "Ultimate Steel" heads?

Don't want them to just gather dust.
PM or Email me........hell just yell really loud I'll hear ya.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*staff member here*

Thanks a Million Eric .... 

These will come in real handy in the turkey woods and oh boy I can't wait til deer season ... 

By the way totally kick @$$ shirt


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*ERISCTHANKS A MILLION*

THANKS FOR THE HAT AND HEADS WILL PUT EM BOUTH TO GOOD USE KIRK


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What the heck, I didn't get a hat! 

Oh well, I got a package of some UT 75's and a pack of some wolverine 3p's. UT's are gonna put some meat in the freezer come fall and those Wolverine's are gonna tear up some turkey in about 2 and a half weeks. Thanks Eric.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket man*

WELL I HAVE BEEN A ROCKET MAN FOR YEARS,AND MY GOODS ENDED UP???????????????.HOPPING TO SEE MINE SOON TOO MICHIGAN MAN,JT


----------



## ElkHuntingMag (Apr 12, 2004)

Eric,
Thanks for the broadheads. We'll be testing them and getting the review on ElkHuntingMag.com soon.

Thanks again!!!

Roger


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I sent Eric a email a few days ago.....I have been shooting Rockets now for a few years with great success. Not sure if my email reached him or not?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket man*

im still waiting?????????


----------



## C HALL (Jul 14, 2003)

*Email*

I sent an email a few days ago also and haven't received any response. I don't know if it made it past the SPAM blocker or not. Eric are you out there?


----------



## JHOLTZ7 (Jan 30, 2003)

WEBSITE IS UPDATED & RUNNING!


www.rocketaerohead.com

-Jason


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket ?????????????*

i am a die hard rocket man,and stand behind these heads,and write many articles on the results we have in the field,but i cant understand why im not getting a response,?????????????


----------



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

IT'S ERIC @ ROCKET I'M IN THE OFFICE MONDAY - FRIDAY 9-4 CENTRAL. SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY TROUBLE REACHING ME AT THIS NUMBER UNLESS IT IS AFTER 4PM OR BEFORE 9AM OR ON THE WEEKENDS. WILL BE RETURNING ALL EMAILS WITH 4 DAYS OR RECIEVING THEM. WE HAVE OUR SITE PROBLEMS RESOLVED SO THERE WILL BE NO TROUBLE WITH MY EMAIL OR WEBSITE. ALSO SEND PICTIRES OF YOUR ROCKET KILLS FOR POSSIBLE USE ON OUR SITE AND IN OUR CATALOG.
ROCKET AEROHEADS
2025 GATEWAY CIRCLE
HUGO, MN 55038


----------



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

hey 3d guru. it's eric at rocket. i'm here most of the time but if i get a call from one of my hunting buddies to go kill some turkeys that are hot i'm gone. i just got back in the office and i'm here m-f 9-4 central. give me a call 800-762-0281 if you work late call and leave me a number to return your call to and i will. sorry if you have not been able to reach me or if you did and i was busy sorry. i have responded to every email except the ones that did not make it through spam blocker. sorry if your un happy but give me a call
eric
rocket man


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Eric...Sent you a PM and a email....maybe the email will get blocked by your spam catcher???? Let me know if the email made it ok??? Thanks!


----------



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

bloodtrail1
i have responded to your email if you did not get it give me a calll
800-862-0281
eric rocket aeroheads


----------



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

gvdockholiday
the reason you did not get a hat is because we are currently out of stock. well get 1 to you when they arrive
eric rocket


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*ROCKET MAN*

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE,AND THE RESHIPPING OF MINE TOO.
ALSO GO GET THAT BIRD WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE TOO,
JIMBO


----------



## C HALL (Jul 14, 2003)

Eric, I sent you a PM and another email. Let me know if you got it....


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Eric....Sent you a PM and also emailed you tonight....


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the word Eric...and good luck with those turkeys.


----------



## VICTOR (Sep 11, 2003)

HEY BOWHUNTERS IT'S ERIC AT ROCKET. I APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT. AT THIS TIME I HAVE FILLED ALL THE SPOTS FOR OUR HUNTING STAFF THAT I HAD OPEN. BUT IF YOU ARE STILL INTERESTED PLEASE FAX YOUR RESUME OVER TO 651-653-6818 ATTENTION ERIC AND I WILL PUT IN IN THE FILE FOR FUTURE USE. I ADD HUNTERS TO THE STAFF THROUGHOUT THE YEAR. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW SITE 

WWW.ROCKETAEROHEAD.COM


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Eric...Keep my resume I sent on file then and maybe someday I will make the cut! I will send ya a picture hopefully in a few weeks after I whack a Turkey with the Hammerhead 4L!!! Thanks!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*michigan rocket pro staff*

thanks vic

i need to learn patience,as my package form eric came today,and i will say this he has been real good to us 3 michigan brothers FOR YEARS ,and the reason we shoot his heads is not because the were free,BECAUSE THEY HAVE PUT THE LAST 40 MICHIGAN WHITETAILS DOWN FOR US FAST """"""""
,KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK,JIM IN MICHIGAN


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Cool!! I just got home from a LONG day(6:00am till 11:00pm) and I had a box at the front door from Rocket! Got a pack of Hammerhead 4L's which I hope to smack a turkey with in 4 weeks from now! And a pack of Sidewinders, a hat, and a african hunt video! And a couple decals for the truck! Thanks ALOT Eric!!! I will keep you posted on how the turkey hunt goes! Thanks again!!!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*ROCKET*

HI ROCKET SHOOTERS,IF ANY OF YOU GOT A PAC OF SIDEWINDERS,OR HAMMERHEADS AND WANT TO TRADE FOR 1 PAC OF STELL HEADS,ILL SWAP YOU OUT,IM A MICH BIG HEAD HUNTER,BUT IF NOT ILL GLADLY TRY WHAT ERIC SENT ME,JIM


----------



## Pro 40x (Apr 28, 2004)

*size?*

Is it true........size dosent matter? I almost bought a pack of Ultimate Steel 100s but hesitated. They are much smaller than the Thunderheads I recently purchesed. I hear nothing but good things about both but trying to find the best broadhead gets expensive when buy them and they dont fly like there suposed to. Why should I try the Rockets?


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Size matters IF!!!!!*

Size matters IF you miss the vitals by an inch or so  I have not shot the steal heads but have been shooting the mechanical sidewinders and they fly awesome ( they are a mech head.). We could all promise the moon to ya but i would honestly suggest try them for yourself. Every bow is tuned differently and what may work for some wont for others. 

I dont feel you will be let down by Eric or Rocket Broadheads.



Hope this useless info can might actually be useful


----------



## Pro 40x (Apr 28, 2004)

I got a pack of ultimate steeel 100s today and I am impressed! Right out of the package, they flew as godd if not better than my feild points at any yardage. I cant wait to hunt'em.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*TRADE??????*

hi guys
still looking for a trader.i have pac of stell heads TO TRADE FOR ,for a pac of sidewinders,or 3 blade hammerheads,jim


----------



## bowtech4me (Mar 3, 2004)

*eric*

i was one of the first people to respond to this post. i e-mailed you and we spoke in person the first day this post was made. i have not heard a word since you told me i was excepted on staff.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*BOWTECH 4 ME*

DID YOU TRY EMAIL VIC,OR ERIC,ALSO TRY THE WEB IT IS NOW WORKING,JIM


----------



## Bowtech Rocks (Jun 26, 2003)

*Victor:*

You have mail!!

I sent you a PM, and will try to contact you by phone.

Thanks
Kent


----------



## Fulldrawtx (May 6, 2004)

*Victor, I sent you an email. Thanks!*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

Vic,
Its nice for you to extend a generous invitation to this forum. But unfortunately your goodwill tends to draw a bunch of freeloaders that seems to think they've earned sonthing for nothing and have become indignant when you are too busy to respond or forget; or purposely just didn't didn't send them something that you you may have sent to something else. I hope this display of demanding, selfishness, greediness, less than gracious, and this attitude of getting unearned free handouts has not turned you off on future programs your company wish to offer.


----------



## age13hunter (May 26, 2003)

Thai, i dont thinkt here are too many people on this forum that are greedy or selfish, and look at how many people responded out of the whole forum. theres a lot of people on here, and only a few dozen asked. he already cleared it with me that he is done filling the pro staff for now, so hopefully people will stop asking.

i know i had a reason to post. i hunt probably 75% of the days during bow season, and i hunt them hard too. i do not target shoot,and therefore i am not answering an ad for target sponsorship or whatever. i replied because i am a bowhunter,. and thought i could be of some help on the staff, and im sure that many other guys have some of the same reasons i do, and many of them better. theres lots of dedicated guys on here. i see you are a new member, so maybe you havent been around long enough to realize what these guys put into the sport. i would rather see some guys like 5shot (does b-head testing) or some other guy who is really good at this get the broadheads than myself, but he asked ALL of the forum. maybe he didnt want me on the team, thats fine with me. at least i tried to help.

for the few that kept at it getting the product, maybe you still had good reason, but be patient im sure this guy has a business to runa nd stuff, not time to sit on the computer all day long every day. and if he hasnt emailed you, he emailed me and i was very pleased, he gave me a polite response " the team has already been filled, but if there is any more openings i will contact you"



thats my opinion

now lets let this thread go in peace

cam


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

eric 
i was one of the first people to respond to this post. i e-mailed you and we spoke in person the first day this post was made. i have not heard a word since you told me i was excepted on staff.



spoke to eric the first day this post was made. e-mailed him to. he said welcome to the staff and have not heard another word since!


----------



## ind_buck_fever (May 26, 2004)

would really like to join the rocket hunting team!!
please get back to me!!

i not only hunt with rockets; i also shoot broadhead leagues with them!!

check out this 200# 7 pt. 

a rocket got it!!!!!!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket staff*

HI GUYS AS YOU READ EARLIER ,ROCKET STAFF SHOOTERS HAS BEEN FILLED FOR NOW.I HAVE SHOT THERE HEADS FOR YEARS,AS MANY OF YOU HAVE TOO.AND I BOUGHT THERE HEADS FOR YEARS BEFORE MAKING STAFF SHOOTER.GOOD HUNTING THIS YEAR,JIM


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Im intrested in you hunting team.
I hunt Deer, Black Bear, & turkey In WNY(just south of niagara falls NY)
Thank You
Brent Franklin


----------

